# Question about Battery Replacement on a Quartz Cartier.



## boyextraordinare (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm interested in getting a very thin, elegant watch with two hands, which has turned my attention to Cartier, the Santos in particular. 

My question is this: I don't have any battery operated watches, except my Casio Retro (10 year battery). 

I want a quartz Cartier owing to price, thinness & two-handed aesthetic. 

My question is: How often will the battery need to be changed? How much will it cost? Will it take any old quartz battery or a special, proprietary one? 

If you feel there's anything else I need to know before making a purchase, please fill me in. Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

About 3 years.
The last time I had to change the battery I payed €42 at a Cartier Boutique.
Service included function test, reglage, new seal, check wr, cleaning case.


----------



## ednew (Mar 26, 2017)

I just took my recently acquired tank solo to the dealer and it was $65 for a battery change and no, it's not a special battery. However, they did reseal and pressure test the watch, which you probably won't get if you take it to the guy in the mall. I figured it was worth the price to be sure the watch got a good inspection and a watertight seal. The other thing you might consider is Cartier recommends replacing the leather strap every three years at about $300. I'm only wearing mine on special occasions, so my strap should last a lifetime.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ednew said:


> I just took my recently acquired tank solo to the dealer and it was $65 for a battery change and no, it's not a special battery. However, they did reseal and pressure test the watch, which you probably won't get if you take it to the guy in the mall. I figured it was worth the price to be sure the watch got a good inspection and a watertight seal. The other thing you might consider is Cartier recommends replacing the leather strap every three years at about $300. I'm only wearing mine on special occasions, so my strap should last a lifetime.


Do most ADs have a watchmaker on staff that works on all the brands the store carries? I would like to take my Tank Louis Cartier in for a battery refresh and have the seals checked, too.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

